# I wanted to share my BFP symptoms for all you lovely ladies :)



## lauraemily17

I wanted to share with you all my pregnancy early symptoms (or lack of!) as well as what I did to help me get my BFP. 

We finally got our BFP on our 8th month of TTC. I am still in shock and praying it&#8217;s a sticky beanie! I can honestly say though that without this site I would still be trying. I have learnt so much from you wonderful ladies all of which I&#8217;m sure helped.

What I did/took while TTC

&#8226;	Vitamins and lots of them! Preganacare his and hers conception, Royal Jelly (DH as well) Vitamin B 100 complex and extra vitamin C
&#8226;	Clear Blue fertility monitor, honestly worth the expense. It worked for me on my 4th month of using it.
&#8226;	Pre-seed. Both internally and externally
&#8226;	Temping, so glad I don&#8217;t have to wake up at 6.30 everyday anymore! It is worth it though as it confirm ovulation
&#8226;	Progesterone cream. I had a few months where my LP was very short after a very stressful period at work. I got my BFP during my 2nd full month of using it and didn&#8217;t actually implant until 14dpo!! 
&#8226;	In the last month I made a real effort to lose a bit of weight and eat healthier. My BMI is in the healthy range but only just!! I was tracking my calories using an app on my phone and eating salads for lunch everyday. I also started walking a lot more to get some exercise but light exercise. I managed to loss about 5 lbs and felt a lot better for it.
&#8226;	Switched from semi skimmed milk to full fat milk. This is supposed to help with hormones, something to do with the way non full fat milk is treated.
&#8226;	Switched from having protein from meat at lunch time to hummus instead, this type of protein again is supposed to be better for hormones.
&#8226;	I also cut down on alcohol, I didn&#8217;t fully quit and I wasn&#8217;t drinking excessively or binge drinking before but I stopped having a glass of wine after work everyday and drank a little less over the weekend. (Not so sure this helped as I have known people to quit completely and still not get a BFP) My incentive was more around the amount of calories in wine!

Symptons
Well, known pregnancy symptoms before I got my BFP where none really, I honestly was convinced I couldn&#8217;t be pregnant.

I was due AF on Monday (14dpo) and had had AF cramps from a few days before and was testing BFN. On the day AF was due my temp dropped massively below my coverline. I went and bought tampons that day as I was sure AF would be here by the end of the day! 

AF still didn&#8217;t show up on Tuesday (15 dpo) but my temp rose a bit above my coverline. Was still getting AF cramps, had some spotting and felt PMT grumpy. Tested BFN.

Wednesday my temp went up even higher, back in line with post ovulation temps. Tested with an IC and get a very very very faint line, thought it might have been an evap. Still light brown spotting and AF cramps. I had also had a headache for the past few days, another AF symptom for me. Tested again with a digi in the evening and got my BFP!!

Looking back, my temp dip must have been implantation and the spotting (which I still have) is also implantation. My AF cramps are actually pregnancy symptoms (I still have these as well). I&#8217;ve also noticed after my BFP I haven&#8217;t had my usual spot break out I get just before AF.

I really hope some of the above helps some of you the way posts like this have helped me. I know its hard at times but keep positive, it really will happen. 

Sending lots and lots of :dust: and I hope to see you all over in the first tri threads soon!! :):dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## monalisa81

thanks for sharing hun and huge congrats xx


----------



## lipsty

Thanks for sharing this! Many congratulations on your BFP! xxx


----------



## crystal2010

congrats x


----------



## dreambaby

lauraemily17 said:


> I wanted to share with you all my pregnancy early symptoms (or lack of!) as well as what I did to help me get my BFP.
> 
> We finally got our BFP on our 8th month of TTC. I am still in shock and praying its a sticky beanie! I can honestly say though that without this site I would still be trying. I have learnt so much from you wonderful ladies all of which Im sure helped.
> 
> What I did/took while TTC
> 
> 	Vitamins and lots of them! Preganacare his and hers conception, Royal Jelly (DH as well) Vitamin B 100 complex and extra vitamin C
> 	Clear Blue fertility monitor, honestly worth the expense. It worked for me on my 4th month of using it.
> 	Pre-seed. Both internally and externally
> 	Temping, so glad I dont have to wake up at 6.30 everyday anymore! It is worth it though as it confirm ovulation
> 	Progesterone cream. I had a few months where my LP was very short after a very stressful period at work. I got my BFP during my 2nd full month of using it and didnt actually implant until 14dpo!!
> 	In the last month I made a real effort to lose a bit of weight and eat healthier. My BMI is in the healthy range but only just!! I was tracking my calories using an app on my phone and eating salads for lunch everyday. I also started walking a lot more to get some exercise but light exercise. I managed to loss about 5 lbs and felt a lot better for it.
> 	Switched from semi skimmed milk to full fat milk. This is supposed to help with hormones, something to do with the way non full fat milk is treated.
> 	Switched from having protein from meat at lunch time to hummus instead, this type of protein again is supposed to be better for hormones.
> 	I also cut down on alcohol, I didnt fully quit and I wasnt drinking excessively or binge drinking before but I stopped having a glass of wine after work everyday and drank a little less over the weekend. (Not so sure this helped as I have known people to quit completely and still not get a BFP) My incentive was more around the amount of calories in wine!
> 
> Symptons
> Well, known pregnancy symptoms before I got my BFP where none really, I honestly was convinced I couldnt be pregnant.
> 
> I was due AF on Monday (14dpo) and had had AF cramps from a few days before and was testing BFN. On the day AF was due my temp dropped massively below my coverline. I went and bought tampons that day as I was sure AF would be here by the end of the day!
> 
> AF still didnt show up on Tuesday (15 dpo) but my temp rose a bit above my coverline. Was still getting AF cramps, had some spotting and felt PMT grumpy. Tested BFN.
> 
> Wednesday my temp went up even higher, back in line with post ovulation temps. Tested with an IC and get a very very very faint line, thought it might have been an evap. Still light brown spotting and AF cramps. I had also had a headache for the past few days, another AF symptom for me. Tested again with a digi in the evening and got my BFP!!
> 
> Looking back, my temp dip must have been implantation and the spotting (which I still have) is also implantation. My AF cramps are actually pregnancy symptoms (I still have these as well). Ive also noticed after my BFP I havent had my usual spot break out I get just before AF.
> 
> I really hope some of the above helps some of you the way posts like this have helped me. I know its hard at times but keep positive, it really will happen.
> 
> Sending lots and lots of :dust: and I hope to see you all over in the first tri threads soon!! :):dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

How often did you dtd? If you don't mind me asking and what positions did you use?


----------



## MrsTreasure

Congratulations!!

I am taking Agnus Castus to keep my cycle regular, had a couple of 25 day cycles and then 30 days, last cycle I OV on day 14 and AF showed day 30. I'm currently cd4.

On cd1 I start taking the AC which I stop when I OV. I also start taking EPO to help with CM from cd1 to OV. I try and drink around three cups of red raspberry leaf tea from cd1 to OV to strengthen my uterus, and also nettle tea and green tea as well. 

Daily I take a multivitamin with zinc (so does OH) but will switch to his and hers Pregnacare as I just ordered these online. I take folic acid daily and also flax seed oil, as I read somewhere this is good too!

Hmmm, what else? I check CM but don't temp as I always forget first thing but have decided to give it a go this cycle. I use the CB digital ovulation monitor from cd12. DTD every other day. Have given up coffee as read that this can decrease chance by 50% and the safe limit is only one cup per day!! 

I also avoid really hot baths from OV to AF just in case, I don't know if this is an old wives tale but I'm still cautious.

I eat healthy. keep my weight in check and try not to stress. That's about it ATM. Any other tips/advice would be greatly appreciated. Have considered a progesterone cream but not sure if I need it as LP ok?? Also does preseed help or is it more for ladies lacking in fertile CM?


----------



## Sommerfugl

Thanks for sharing and congratulations!


----------



## lauraemily17

dreambaby said:


> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> I wanted to share with you all my pregnancy early symptoms (or lack of!) as well as what I did to help me get my BFP.
> 
> We finally got our BFP on our 8th month of TTC. I am still in shock and praying its a sticky beanie! I can honestly say though that without this site I would still be trying. I have learnt so much from you wonderful ladies all of which Im sure helped.
> 
> What I did/took while TTC
> 
> 	Vitamins and lots of them! Preganacare his and hers conception, Royal Jelly (DH as well) Vitamin B 100 complex and extra vitamin C
> 	Clear Blue fertility monitor, honestly worth the expense. It worked for me on my 4th month of using it.
> 	Pre-seed. Both internally and externally
> 	Temping, so glad I dont have to wake up at 6.30 everyday anymore! It is worth it though as it confirm ovulation
> 	Progesterone cream. I had a few months where my LP was very short after a very stressful period at work. I got my BFP during my 2nd full month of using it and didnt actually implant until 14dpo!!
> 	In the last month I made a real effort to lose a bit of weight and eat healthier. My BMI is in the healthy range but only just!! I was tracking my calories using an app on my phone and eating salads for lunch everyday. I also started walking a lot more to get some exercise but light exercise. I managed to loss about 5 lbs and felt a lot better for it.
> 	Switched from semi skimmed milk to full fat milk. This is supposed to help with hormones, something to do with the way non full fat milk is treated.
> 	Switched from having protein from meat at lunch time to hummus instead, this type of protein again is supposed to be better for hormones.
> 	I also cut down on alcohol, I didnt fully quit and I wasnt drinking excessively or binge drinking before but I stopped having a glass of wine after work everyday and drank a little less over the weekend. (Not so sure this helped as I have known people to quit completely and still not get a BFP) My incentive was more around the amount of calories in wine!
> 
> Symptons
> Well, known pregnancy symptoms before I got my BFP where none really, I honestly was convinced I couldnt be pregnant.
> 
> I was due AF on Monday (14dpo) and had had AF cramps from a few days before and was testing BFN. On the day AF was due my temp dropped massively below my coverline. I went and bought tampons that day as I was sure AF would be here by the end of the day!
> 
> AF still didnt show up on Tuesday (15 dpo) but my temp rose a bit above my coverline. Was still getting AF cramps, had some spotting and felt PMT grumpy. Tested BFN.
> 
> Wednesday my temp went up even higher, back in line with post ovulation temps. Tested with an IC and get a very very very faint line, thought it might have been an evap. Still light brown spotting and AF cramps. I had also had a headache for the past few days, another AF symptom for me. Tested again with a digi in the evening and got my BFP!!
> 
> Looking back, my temp dip must have been implantation and the spotting (which I still have) is also implantation. My AF cramps are actually pregnancy symptoms (I still have these as well). Ive also noticed after my BFP I havent had my usual spot break out I get just before AF.
> 
> I really hope some of the above helps some of you the way posts like this have helped me. I know its hard at times but keep positive, it really will happen.
> 
> Sending lots and lots of :dust: and I hope to see you all over in the first tri threads soon!! :):dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> How often did you dtd? If you don't mind me asking and what positions did you use?Click to expand...

That's an interesting question! We have DTD every high and peak day for as long as I used the monitor and tried to fit in twice a day on the peak days dependant on my DH hours (he works shifts) We found the best position for keeping the spermy in was from behind but flat on the bed, with a swift manouver to get legs up in the air for at least 15 mins after. We did it this way most of the time this month as well as some very well times orgasms!!


----------



## lauraemily17

MrsTreasure said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> I am taking Agnus Castus to keep my cycle regular, had a couple of 25 day cycles and then 30 days, last cycle I OV on day 14 and AF showed day 30. I'm currently cd4.
> 
> On cd1 I start taking the AC which I stop when I OV. I also start taking EPO to help with CM from cd1 to OV. I try and drink around three cups of red raspberry leaf tea from cd1 to OV to strengthen my uterus, and also nettle tea and green tea as well.
> 
> Daily I take a multivitamin with zinc (so does OH) but will switch to his and hers Pregnacare as I just ordered these online. I take folic acid daily and also flax seed oil, as I read somewhere this is good too!
> 
> Hmmm, what else? I check CM but don't temp as I always forget first thing but have decided to give it a go this cycle. I use the CB digital ovulation monitor from cd12. DTD every other day. Have given up coffee as read that this can decrease chance by 50% and the safe limit is only one cup per day!!
> 
> I also avoid really hot baths from OV to AF just in case, I don't know if this is an old wives tale but I'm still cautious.
> 
> I eat healthy. keep my weight in check and try not to stress. That's about it ATM. Any other tips/advice would be greatly appreciated. Have considered a progesterone cream but not sure if I need it as LP ok?? Also does preseed help or is it more for ladies lacking in fertile CM?

I'm rubbish at distinguishing what was fertile CM so figured it was better to use it than not! I was however using it for 6 months before my bfp so I wouldn'y say it's a dead cert to help. I have however seen other ladies on here use it and get a bfp the first month.


----------



## Petes Angel

CONGRATS!!! This is my first post in a long while because I have just about given up on using Preseed, Pregnacare, Folic acids, etc. I dont even test for Ovulation or BFPs anymore, simply wait for AF to show her silly face every month :( 

So this is quite encouraging......maybe will go back to trying with the drugs and all.....or maybe not just yet :blush: ! The problem is that the pressure of listening to my body (especially months that I have tried so hard) drives me crazy!

That said, am really happy for you.


----------



## katertots

Congrats hun!!!


----------

